# Nvidia 3D Vision Kit notwendig oder nicht?



## Stroiner (22. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen LG W2363D, also einen 23 Zoll 3D Monitor, gekauft und habe mich gefragt, ob ich am PC unbedingt das Nvidia 3D Vision Kit benötige oder ob eine normale Shutter Brille eines anderen Herstellers ausreicht.
Sind mit regulären Shutterbrillen auch die älteren Spiele, die ursprünglich nicht in 3D erschienen sind in 3D spielbar?
Was ist mit einer 3D Brille aus dem Kino, kann ich diese auch benutzen?
Danke


----------



## Gast1111 (22. April 2011)

Nein du brauchst die nVidia Brille, da die Software ja mit der nV Brille zusammen "arbeitet" mit den Kino Brillen ist es wieder ganz anders das sind Polfilterbrillen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. April 2011)

Außer du nutzt eine rot/grün Brille, die kostet 5€ und das kannst du im NV Treiber einfach einstellen sieht aber bei weitem nicht so gut aus wie mit einer Shutter Brille aber einen 3D Effekt hast du auf jedenfalls. Ja du kannst jedes Spiel mit 3D zocken nur die Spiele die dafür ausgelegt sind haben meist extra drauf abgestimmte Szenen die den Effekt verstärken/besser aus sehen lassen. Ähnlich wie bei Filmen die extra für 3D gedreht wurden, die Effekte kommen da einfach besser rüber.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. April 2011)

@hulk Da er sich einen 3D Monitor also mit 120 HZ gekauft hat will er wohl nicht mit ner Rot/Cyan Brille und iz3D vorm PC hocken


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. April 2011)

Mit einer Nvidia Karte brauchst du den extra Treiber iz3D nicht aber du hast ja recht ich wollte es nur aus Vollständigkeitsgründe erwähnt haben.


----------



## MasterSax (25. April 2011)

du brauchst die brille und den infrarot sender der der brille sagt links rechts links rechts (3D vision kit)


----------

